# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση φλώρου

## Nick

Σήμερα απελευθερώσαμε με τον τρίχρονο γιο μου έναν φλωράκο..
Το πουλί ήταν του κουμπάρου μου που διαβάζοντας κάποια πράγματα για την αιχμαλωσία των ιθαγενών πτηνών δέχτηκε να το ελευθερώσουμε!!!
Ο φλωράκος ελευθερώθηκε στο χωριό Ζαγκλιβέρι.

----------


## ninos

Νικόλα ένα *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ* μπράβο για την πράξη σου και τις σωστές βάσεις που βάζεις στον γιο σου, σχετικά με  τον σεβασμό που πρέπει να δείχνουμε στην φύση. Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που απαρτίζεται το φόρουμ μας απο τέτοια μέλη

----------


## lagreco69

*Μπραβο*!!!!!!!!!! *μπραβο*!!!!!!!! *μπραβο*!!!!!!!  :Love0030:  :Anim 37:

----------


## jk21

Νικο χαιρομαι παρα πολυ !!!!!!!!!! μπραβο σου ! ο γιος σου και το πουλι θα στο χρωστουνε μια ζωη !!!! το ποταμι που ξεκινησε να κυλα με την βοηθεια του Θεου δεν γυριζει πισω !

----------


## mariakappa

μπρανο νικο.ειναι απο τα ποστ που λαχταραμε να δουμε. :Party0028:

----------


## skrekas

*Συγχαρητήρια* γι αυτήν την πράξη. Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να έχει μια καλή επανένταξη στο φυσικό περιβάλλον, *όπου και ανήκει.* Ελπίζω το παραπάνω βίντεο να αποτελέσει παράδειγμα προς μίμηση σε όλα τα μέλη που διαθέτουν τέτοιου είδους φτερωτούς φίλους, και να ευαισθητοποιήσει τους υπόλοιπους στο θέμα της αιχμαλωσίας των άγριων ειδών. Όχι μόνο πρόσφερες την ελευθερία στο μικρό αυτό αγγελούδι αλλά και την ευκαιρία να ζήσει όπως πραγματικά του αξίζει, και να βοηθήσει τον ελληνικό πληθυσμό φλώρων να αναπτυχθεί στην πατρίδα μας, που τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει μειωθεί αισθητά όπως αναφέρει το ΕΚΠΑΖ. Συγχαρητήρια που έβαλες το μικρό να ανοίξει την πόρτα του κλουβιού....και που του μαθαίνεις να σέβεται την φύση. *Μπράβο σου!!!*

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο και παλι μπραβο νικο!!

----------


## Nick

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!
Θα ήθελα και εγώ να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε εσάς και σε όλο το φόρουμ γιατί και εγώ ήμουν σαν τον κουμπάρο μου πριν σας γνωρίσω.....κάνετε πολύ σοβαρή δουλειά!!!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Μπράβο Νίκο για την πράξη σου που είναι σημαντικότερη για τον γιο σου παρά για τον φλωράκο. Το παιδί ίσος να το θυμάται σε όλη του την ζωή και το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην αιχμαλωτίσει ποτέ του άγριο πουλί. 
  Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## geog87

τελεια κινηση!!!!το καλυτερο παραδειγμα για ενα γιο!!!το σιγουρο ειναι πως θα ακολουθησει τα χναρια σου κ σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα ειναι υπερηφανος για τα ηθικα διδαγματα που του εμαθες!!!μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Τελεια κινηση!!!!! Συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!  :: 

υ.γ. ο μικρος ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!! Να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## geam

απλά ένα μεγάλο μπράβο Νίκο!!!!  να τον χαίρεσαι τον πιτσιρίκο!!!!
ΩΡΑΙΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ Η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ!!!!

----------


## Nick

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!
Το πουλάκι το είχε δύο χρόνια στο κλουβί.

----------


## Εφη

Νίκο πολλά μπράβο για αυτή την ενέργεια...μπράβο ξανά και ξανά :Happy0030:

----------

